# Ym187D slipping in higher ranges



## dequincy (Aug 17, 2009)

My 187d works pretty well in low range and with the Powershift in 1st. It works OK in 2nd as long as I am not putting much load on it. Once I get to the higher ranges the RPM's remain constant but the tractor slows or stops. I thought it might be the clutch packs in the Powershift but noticed my PTO slow or stops as well. If I am cutting heavy grass or tilling deep hard soil the PTO and forward motion will stop. I don't smell the clutch slipping but that does not mean it isn't. Is there a main pump that may be weak? Any Ideas?

Thanks
DQ


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sounds like the clutch to me. They are sealed in the funnel pretty good in terms of smelling it. Could even be a "wet" clutch. Have you tried to adjust it? At what point in the pedal, does it start to engage?


----------



## dequincy (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Slipping*

My original hope and wish was the clutch. The actual clutch operation seems good I have adjusted the play and it seems fine. My tractor does not leak oil but am wondering if there may be a bit of oil from the rear main soaking the clutch. I have had the clutch slip on a car and it seems similar but most people say when a tractor clutch goes out it won't move at all. Clutch is cheap and easy. Powershift clutch packs are $$$$$.

Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

dequincy said:


> My original hope and wish was the clutch. The actual clutch operation seems good I have adjusted the play and it seems fine. My tractor does not leak oil but am wondering if there may be a bit of oil from the rear main soaking the clutch. I have had the clutch slip on a car and it seems similar but most people say when a tractor clutch goes out it won't move at all. Clutch is cheap and easy. Powershift clutch packs are $$$$$.
> 
> Thanks


It well could be something like that. I would say to get a hold of a manual for your machine and see what it has to say on the subject.


----------



## dequincy (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Slipping*

Have all the manuals.. Says nothing.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

You might want to pm Shartel. he is one of our resident Yanmar experts and can probably help you out.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

*slipping*

I believe the pto is driven thru the main shaft which is not controlled by your power shift clutches. If it is slipping I think it has to be your main clutch. Even tho you have proper pedal adjustment doesn't mean your clutch couldn't be bad. :thumbsup:


----------

